# DWA? lol



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Found this rather funny.

Snake shock for Scotland squad | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

probably the best article i have read in a long time....idiots.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

ugh muppets :/


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

FFS typically crap Sun reporting!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> FFS typically crap Sun reporting!


 
Nar if it was the typical sun the snake would of left its wife with a drug problem and not be paying towards its kids.


----------



## Diction (Jul 13, 2011)

Guh, this is the problem with the Sun. If it isn't a 20ft killer boa constricter bent on eating your children and dog it's the poisonous death adder python ready to come and kill you.

I think they'd do themselves good to actually hire someone who has 20/20 vision to identify their snakes!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol... The sun is so funny. 

They really do take things to the next level.


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Idiots lol


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

dont look like a death adder to me lol but im no steve irwin


----------



## snakeybeth99 (Apr 26, 2011)

isnt it a carpet python?:bash:


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

im no snake expert but i thought it was a carpet python to


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah looks like a carpet python lol
and there scaring everyone saying its a death adder and continuously saying its deadly and has the quickest strike of all snakes
there just scaremongering
idiots at the sun


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

snakeybeth99 said:


> isnt it a carpet python?:bash:


Not sure dude, I've heard those Barkly adders can grow quite large...


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

I get so annoyed with stupid articles like this that I actually bothered to register to comment just so I could "Educate" these numbskulls :bash:

I got bitten by my "Death Adder" last night and amazingly im still alive, I must be a god then lol


----------

